# HDMI out on my TV



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I had an outage on my LG flat screen TV and no longer have the HDMI working.  I reconnected with the red/white (??) cables and don't want to buy a new TV yet.  Can any of these devices work without HDMI connection?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi.  I am assuming by red/ white cables you are talking RCA plugs.  If you will look on the device and the tv, you will see a yellow circle with oNE of the red/whites.  You need the yellow cord for video.  Red/white is left and right audio.  
It may be simpler than that.  Did you check to make sure your TV was still on the HDMI input?  Hope all this helps.
If you didn't originally set up your tv, look on the remote control and find a button that says either input or source.  Push that button and scroll until you see either HDMI or whatever you had plugged into it.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

No my TV was set by the Direct TV tech to get TV through the RCA plugs since my HDMI was not functioning anymore.
So I probably can't do any of this Fire TV or prime video through my TV.  Unless I can get it through these RCA plugs.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Just remember all three colors.  Hey give me two seconds.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Back.  No you cannot do a Fire tv.  However,  my Blu Ray player can connect by either HDMI or coax.  (Think cable line)  Playstation is either HDMI or their coRd with RCA plugs.  
Little tip if you ever need to see how something connects, the word is outputs.  Your TV is mostly inputs.  
And in about 2 weeks, you can get TV's cheap.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the language tip (outputs) and the idea of waiting two weeks to buy another TV.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry if I went geeky on you.  BLACK Friday and Cyber Monday.  Also Best Buy dot Com on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Also watch woot.com -- they frequently have TV sale specials.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Speaking of new TVs, I finally broke down and replaced my ancient coal-powered tube TV with something modern. I got one of the 2014 Samsung Smart TVs, and have been really happy with it. I connect it to the Internet via built-in wifi, and use the internal apps to stream Amazon Prime, and it works flawlessly. I felt no need for a Fire TV or Roku box, but have ordered one of the new Fire TV sticks. It also seamlessly mirrors my Fire HDX tablets. I got a 55 inch and love it, but all sizes screen should be similar.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I highly recommend a Samsung.  The picture quality is fantastic and they come in a range of sizes and prices.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

joangolfing said:


> No my TV was set by the Direct TV tech to get TV through the RCA plugs since my HDMI was not functioning anymore.
> So I probably can't do any of this Fire TV or prime video through my TV. Unless I can get it through these RCA plugs.


Hey, Joan--

this might help--you can plug the HDMI device into it and then connect to the RCA device.



I haven't tried it, but some of the reviewers said it worked with AppleTV and with Chromecast. And you can probably return it if it doesn't work.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I forgot about the modulators.    Though I didn't know they made them for HDMI.  The ones I knew about went from RCA to coax.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> I forgot about the modulators. Though I didn't know they made them for HDMI. The ones I knew about went from RCA to coax.


Yeah, had those, too! That's what made me think to check on HDMI to RCA ones. 

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Learn something new every day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Indeed!  Especially here in KBoards!


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Another idea, If you have a DVD player or something else that has an HDMI in, and is connected to your TV via RCA jacks, maybe you can connect the Fire through that device's HDMI port and pass through to your TV?


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Interesting ideas here.  I am intrigued by the Smart TV option. Betsy-- Spending $16 for the convertor vs. $500+++ for a smart TV.!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

joangolfing said:


> Interesting ideas here. I am intrigued by the Smart TV option. Betsy-- Spending $16 for the convertor vs. $500+++ for a smart TV.!!!!


I know, right? It's worth a try. And it's sold by Amazon, so you can probably return it if it doesn't work as advertised.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Betsy,  Success today with that converter you recommended.  Once I understood how to disconnect the red/white/yellow from my DVD player and reconnect to that converter box, I was able to get some movies from my laptop showing on my TV without an HDMI input on my TV.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Wonderful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

joangolfing said:


> Betsy, Success today with that converter you recommended. Once I understood how to disconnect the red/white/yellow from my DVD player and reconnect to that converter box, I was able to get some movies from my laptop showing on my TV without an HDMI input on my TV.


Yay! This is good to know! I think I'll get one myself for a TV I have. Thanks for being our tester!

Betsy


----------

